# Azoo Diffuser Break-in?



## PMC (Nov 17, 2005)

I just got a new Azoo Diffuser and, though I see some tiny little bubbles that float into my spraybar's current, most of the Co2 is escaping in a stream of larger bubbles coming out of the middle of the disk and making it up to the tank top. What's the experience of any of you out there using it? Is there a break-in period or any tricks that well get me to that fine mist I've been reading about? 

Thanks, Peter


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

How long have you had it in the tank? In my one experience it takes a few hours for it to start working the correct way. I would guess the disc needs to get saturated with water first.

Here is a link to one discussion on it: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10485&highlight=azoo

For more info try doing a search for Azoo...


----------



## PMC (Nov 17, 2005)

Just a couple of hours. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

BTW: I had reduced flow after quite a while of use and simply turned the disk around in the gasket, so the disk was flipped and the gasket was still facing the correct way, and it worked very very well. Try it in your case too.

André


----------

